# Diet restrictions for prep



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

I'm having a colonoscopy on Monday.I was instructed to not have any whole wheat products on Friday and Saturday (today).But I ate a few gingerbread cookies.Will this mess up my prep?Tomorrow I will start the clear liquids and laxative stuff.Thanks for any help


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Were the ginger bread cookies made with _whole_ wheat or just wheat flour?Either way I doubt this will mess anything up for ya.Wishing you a smooth prep and procedure.BQ


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

The ingredients say "bleached wheat flour"It's the "Mother's" brand Gingerbread Men cookies.







I feel so stupid asking this... this is my 4th colonoscopy and you'd think I would be more careful.BTW.. thanks for answering my question


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey... nobody's perfect.. I was never given that dietary restriction for a colonscopy. It might have to do with the biopsies they take. But I still think you should be fine.Just let the Doc know maybe. But I seriously doubt he would cancel the whole shebang over two Gingerbread Men. Tell him that he can no longer do your colonscopies in December with all the goodies about. It is just too much of a sacrifice and prepping above and beyond the call of duty.







BQ


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by BQ:Hey... nobody's perfect.. I was never given that dietary restriction for a colonscopy.
> 
> 
> > quote:
> ...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I had to do the typical fasting... only liquids the day before... no red food products.. and all that.Just was never told to specifically refrain from eating whole wheat products up to 72hours b/4 the procedure.I imagine the fasting and preps both vary from Doc to Doc.Hope yours goes well.BQ


----------

